# Why can't I stop eating?



## ManOhMan2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

I want to lose 30 lbs! I can't stop eating the wrong foods. I found a great app that helps me log my calories. The app also has an awesome website that has other people who encourage me.. After a few months of getting encouragement I keep on falling into the same junk food binging! I can't see to change! I know I have way too much time on my hands. And 30 lbs shouldn't be that hard to take off. But I just am stuck! :scratchhead:


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

Don't have that kind of food in the house is always a good place to start. And drink a lot of water.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

They say if you don't buy or have those kinds of foods in the house you can't eat whats not there. Replace those foods with healthier ones. More fruits and veggies, less junk. Up your water intake too. Are you getting any exercise? Maybe get out and walk some.


----------

